# Squish Bikes



## peedee (6 Mar 2017)

Anyone tried a bike from Squish? (http://squish.bike/)

Seems to be a similar spec. to Frog bikes, lightweight, trigger shifter...

Our LBS stocks them so I'm keen to support them but I've not seen any reviews anywhere.

Thanks!


----------



## S-Express (6 Mar 2017)

Seem to be identical offerings to Frog, Islabikes and others. OTS frames and OTS components. I'm sure they're fine.


----------



## Conway (23 May 2017)

Squish was only launched in January this year, so it'll take a while for reviews to trickle through the interweb....so far feedback has been great though


----------

